# Cinesamples CineOrch gets a complete update! Plus price knocked down.



## Cinesamples (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi all!

One of our most beloved libraries just got some more love. CineOrch has a complete new update! All new sample set, denoising, new looping etc. Plus a nifty new sample set we're throwing in for free: Vivaldi Tremolos. Oh, and if you don't have it, we've knocked the price back down to $99. Enjoy! 

http://dist.cinesamples.com/cineorchupdate/

MP


----------



## Wibben (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice! I might have this up now, no more excuses


----------



## noiseboyuk (Aug 31, 2012)

Fantastic, thanks guys! Low Chords is one of the greatest marvels in all sampling history...


----------



## justwanderedin (Aug 31, 2012)

Great!!
Downloading now...


----------



## DynamicK (Aug 31, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Fri Aug 31 said:


> Fantastic, thanks guys! Low Chords is one of the greatest marvels in all sampling history...


* +1*. Thanks for the update


----------



## Justus (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you so much!
CineOrch is a real time saver!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 31, 2012)

Merci beaucoup! Looking forward to this update.


----------



## synthnut (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks guys !!.....This is a very refreshing change ....an update and a price drop .....Well done ! ...Jim


----------



## schatzus (Aug 31, 2012)

I've said it before and I'll say it again...
Cinesamples is a class act!
Thanks guys.


----------



## Blakus (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks guys, sounds fantastic.


----------



## adg21 (Aug 31, 2012)

Whatever you do don't play the new patch :lol:


----------



## synthnut (Aug 31, 2012)

If I buy CineOrch for the first time , will I be downloading V2 or will I be downloading V1 and then have to update later to V2 ? .....Thanks, Jim


----------



## Cinesamples (Aug 31, 2012)

This update is for those who purchased prior to August 31st, 2012. New purchases already contain this update.


----------



## cacophonix (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice 

I've downloaded and installed my upgrade, but in "Tutti chords v2" patch I am experencing a strange clip in the looping of the G minor chord on G3.

Am I the only one with this problem?


----------



## synthetic (Aug 31, 2012)

adg21 @ Fri Aug 31 said:


> Whatever you do don't play the new patch :lol:



Right? I kept waiting and it never came. Oh well, I'll download it tonight.


----------



## playz123 (Aug 31, 2012)

cacophonix @ Fri Aug 31 said:


> Nice
> 
> I've downloaded and installed my upgrade, but in "Tutti chords v2" patch I am experencing a strange clip in the looping of the G minor chord on G3.
> 
> Am I the only one with this problem?



No; I can confirm that! Some sort of problem with the looping there. (Low velocity hit and hold).


----------



## synthnut (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info ....Sincerely, Jim


----------



## synthnut (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info ....Sincerely, Jim


----------



## Cinesamples (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey guys, 

Okay, we have re-uploaded a new sample set. The initial set had some anomalies in the looping, due to a simple issue of not checking a small box in Keymap prior to export. Trust that we are beating ourselves up over the issue, and lost sleep over it.

Luckily this only effected a small number of you who downloaded immediately upon release of the update.

To assure that you have the latest and proper sample set for CineOrch, just head back to http://dist.cinesamples.com/cineorchupdate/ and you will get it.

Please accept our apologies for the inconvenience, and we hope you enjoy CineOrch.

Best, 
MP


----------



## cacophonix (Sep 1, 2012)

CineSamples @ Sat 01 Sep said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Okay, we have re-uploaded a new sample set. The initial set had some anomalies in the looping, due to a simple issue of not checking a small box in Keymap prior to export. Trust that we are beating ourselves up over the issue, and lost sleep over it.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much, it is a relief to know that!
I am glad to have asked 
Thank you for making these good libraries alive by updating them.

Best,

Alex.


----------



## toomanynotes (Sep 2, 2012)

how long the offer stand for? thanks.

p.s can anyone tell me what the strings sound like...bonus patch? thanks


----------



## Martin Brannigan (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks guys, this is really fantastic and thanks also for the great Support !!


----------



## toomanynotes (Sep 4, 2012)

my last question wasn't answered, so i thought what the hell, these guys must be busy. So i went to purchase and was hit with $19.99 vat... is that normal? so total is $118.99 for uk buyer. Is this correct? Maybe someone else would be kind enough to explain?


----------



## Cinesamples (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi toomanynotes, sorry I missed your post here. In the future, just drop us a line at [email protected] and we'll get back to you a lot faster.

Offer stands for a while, I would say until end of year. 

Regarding VAT tax, this is a hotly debated issue, and a very complex one, but unfortunately, this is a legal requirement for your country. If you have a VAT number however, this can be waived.

Let me know if you have more questions.

Mike
Perhaps someone smarter than I can explain VAT tax?


----------



## toomanynotes (Sep 6, 2012)

apparently there's no one smarter than you on a this music forum, that figures. o=< 

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## jcs88 (Sep 6, 2012)

Can anyone shed light on what the patches are actually playing? I.E - which instruments, which notes/octaves?

Loko through the manual and couldn't find it. Looking at this for some cues.

Thanks!


----------



## Cinesamples (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi JCS, here is a quick reference as to the pattern we used for the orchestration:
http://www.cinesamples.com/manuals/Cine ... erence.pdf


----------



## jcs88 (Sep 6, 2012)

CineSamples @ Thu Sep 06 said:


> Hi JCS, here is a quick reference as to the pattern we used for the orchestration:
> http://www.cinesamples.com/manuals/Cine ... erence.pdf




Thanks for that. Any info on the other two patches?


----------

